# Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?



## Herman Hummerich (12. Januar 2017)

Moin Leude! 

Heute kam mir die Frage in den Sinn, die mir im Netz nicht wirklich beantwortet werden konnte!

Meine Brandungsruten kommen jetzt schon langsam in ein Alter, daß ich über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenke!

Die Ruten sind Baujahr 2005, oder sollte ich lieber sagen Kaufjahr, denn da waren sie schon Auslaufmodelle, sprich 2 Jahre auf dem Markt gewesen!

Sie werden oft benutzt und haben auch schon neue Beringung bekommen! 
Ich Vertauen ihnen auch soweit immer noch, aber es ist wie mit allem, irgendwann ist es richtig alt und bevor ich sie 
beim Wurf zerbrösel, hänge ich sie doch lieber als Erinnerungsstück weg ( eine zumindest ) und die andere wollte ich einem Jungangler vermachen!

Und diese Schenkung sollte  ja auch so sein, das derjenige da noch ein wenig Freude damit hat und ich n ruhiges Gewissen!

Also was meint ihr???

Wie lange Halten eigentlich Kohlefaserruten???

Bin echt gespannt was dabei so rauskommt!!

Petrigeil HH


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Du suchst doch nur ne Begründung für den Neukauf:m:m

 Meine Brandungsruten Dega Weltmeister 2Tipps und die fast baugleiche sind auch nicht mehr neu ( vermutlich nicht so oft wie Deine genutzt, reine 3 Wochen p.A. pro Jahr Urlaub)
 gehen immer noch , keine Angst dass da was bricht)
 Kohlefaserruten aus den 90igern tun immer noch ihren Dienst.
 Ich hab noch Carpmaster in Betrieb aus Anfang 2000 glaub ich, damals die Blanks bei CMW gekauft. Da passiert bis heute nix.
 Bei den aktuellen, immer dünneren und leichteren Modellen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, dass die es so lange machen.
 Was dort im Material wirklich passiert, wird immer mal diskutiert, wie extrem die Auswirkungen sind?
 Manchmal liest man die Ruten würden weicher, naja bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob das nicht einfach Gewöhnung ist und damit auch der Mut mal etwas mehr ranzuhängen

 Gruß A.


----------



## crisis (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Ich denke nicht, dass man das pauschal beantworten kann. Ist nicht die Kohlefaser, die irgendwann zerbröselt, sondern das umgebende Harz. Dieses wird durch UV-Strahlung abgebaut und wird spröde, was dann zum Bruch führen kann. Hängt davon ab, wie viel UV-Strahlung das Harz abbekommen hat (Dauer, UV-Intensität) und ob der Hersteller eine guten UV-Stabilisator eingearbeitet hat. Ziemlich viele Variablen! Eine Motorradhelm mit ähnlichem Harz solltest Du bei regelmäßigem Gebrauch nicht länger als 6 Jahren benutzen, weil auch der dann versprödet. Ist allerdings eine Angabe, die vom Hersteller kommt, der natürlich gerne noch eine Helm verkaufen möchte.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Die Ruten werden def. weicher. 
Die Gefahr das sie brechen, besteht meiner Meinung nach nur wenn man sie permanent am oberen Limit ihres WG oder mit im Prinzip zu grossen Fischen belastet.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Neukauf ist immer n gutes Argument! :m

Gutes Werkzeug kann nur durch noch besseres  sinnvoll ersetzt werden

Über die Jahre sind sie immer weicher geworden und ich denke auch an das Harz was so langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist durch die UV-Strahlung! 

Bleie die ich fische liegen im oberen Drittel des WG der Rute!

Die Rute hat bis 200 g WG und ich fische zwischen 150g und 180g! 
Dann kommt noch dazu das ich häufiger nur zum See fahre, um meine Wurftechnik zu verfeinern!
Soll heißen da mal eben wieder 30 bis 50 Würfe auf die Rute kommen! Und so über die Jahre gedacht sind das wohl schon so 5000 Würfe geworden würd ich mal jetzt grob schätzen!

Und diese Zahl macht mich doch nachdenklich

Vertrauen hab ich nachwievor in die guten Stöcker! 

Es handelt sich übrigens um die Spro Titan Surf!


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Mein ältester Schatz ist eine Daiwa Kopfrute mit ca 25Jahren auf dem Buckel bzw Blank. 
Macht immer noch genau was sie soll. 
Mehrere Feederruten und Karpfenruten, alles Anfang bis Mitte der 90er die immernoch regelmäßig im Gebrauch sind und genau so ackern wie früher. 
Keine Risse im Lack oder sonstige defekte erkennbar. 
Kann gerne so bleiben.


----------



## thanatos (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

ich denke mal nicht die Fasern werden mal zum knacksen führen sondern
 das Harz ,ist sicher genau wie bei Glasruten ,tuen jahrelang(35) gute Arbeit
 und brechen plötzlich bei kleinster Belastung einfach durch ,nix
 ist für die Ewigkeit und ich denke mal in Zukunft wird alles noch kurzlebiger nur was futsch ist wird neu gekauft !!!


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*



thanatos schrieb:


> nur was futsch ist wird neu gekauft !!!



Nicht nur.
Angler sind Sammler :m


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Hallo,

meine ältesten Kohlefaserruten sind fast 40 Jahre alt (Fliegenruten) ab und zu fische ich auch mit der einen oder anderen noch, aus Nostalgie. Ebenso mit meinen beide ersten Fliegenruten von 1961 und 1963, dies sind aber Hohlglasruten. Noch nie ist eine gebrochen. Allerdings werden sie auch gut aufbewahrt (kein Licht, gemäßigte Temperatur), ich denke, das ist auch gut für die Haltbarkeit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Maifliege (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Stimme Lajos zu. Meine Fusselpeitschen brechen auch nicht aus Altersgründen...


----------



## Wingsuiter (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Ich stimme den anderen zu. Das entscheidende ist die Lagerung der Ruten. Ich fische selbst teilweise 30 Jahre alte Ruten die ich vererbt bekommen habe und die sind noch einwandfrei. Waren aber auch all die Jahre kühl und im Dunkeln im trockenen Keller gelagert. Sollte permanent die Sonne auf so eine Rute draufknallen dann denke ich, ist das nicht optimal für das Material.
 Aber trotzdem unterschätzt man schnell wie belastbar Kohlefaser ist. Ich denke mal deine Ruten sollten noch eine ganze Ecke halten, wobei ein Neukauf natürlich immer Sinn macht:q#6


----------



## thanatos (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

meine Ruten sind zum angeln da ,nicht um vor Wind und Wetter geschützt im gut klimatisierten Schrank zu stehen  
 und da ist es kaum vermeidbar das sie mal knallig heiß werden oder mal leicht mit Eis überzogen werden .


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*



thanatos schrieb:


> meine Ruten sind zum angeln da ,nicht um vor Wind und Wetter geschützt im gut klimatisierten Schrank zu stehen
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass Ruten durch "Überalterung" so schnell brechen werden, da müsste viel zusammen kommen.


crisis schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man das pauschal beantworten kann. Ist nicht die Kohlefaser, die irgendwann zerbröselt, sondern das umgebende Harz.


 Ruten werden definitiv weicher, je nachdem wie viel harz in der Matrix ist (je mehr, desto schneller weich) und wie sehr die Ruten belastet wurden. 
Bei jeder Biegung gibt es Mikrorisse in der Harzmatrix, die per se nicht gefährlich sind, aber mit de Zeit eben die Aktion "weicher" machen durch die dadurch immer flexibler werdende Matrix..
Ist natürlich bei "dauerbelasteten" Spinn- oder Fliegenruten ne andere Nummer als bei Grund oder Brandungsruten.

Hat mir so mal der Herr Steiner von RST erklärt bei einem Besuch jedenfalls so erklärt mit der Haarmatrix und den Haarrissen...
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kherstellung-und-rutenbau-in-deutschland.html


----------



## thanatos (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

das nicht die Fasern den Geist aufgeben sondern das Kunstharz -das alles zusammen hält darüber waren wir uns ja schon einig .:m
 Aber nehmen wir mal etwas vergleichbares -Elektrozaun -
 pfähle aus Glasfaser ,die sind ja das ganze Jahr der Witterung ausgesetzt ,haben keine extra schicke Lackierung die sie noch etwas schützt aber nach einem Jahr habe ich sie nur noch mit Handschuhen "umgepflanzt" gehalten haben sie trotzdem 
 ergo - je nach gebrauchs Bedingungen halten Angelruten 
 sicher ein halbes Jahrhundert +


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten Kohlefaserruten ?*

Der bedeutsamste Faktor zum durchhalten neben der Verunfallung (primär an Autotüren u. Klappen, siehe Umfrage im Anglerboard) ist ja die Überlastung eines Blanks, also wieviel man dem immerwieder und dauernd zumutet. 
Geht man immer an die Grenze und biegt die Rute quasi zum VollKreis, pfeffert an Gewichten raus was nur irgend geht, oder schlägt damit derbe Hänger raus, was mit Dyneema ja viel härter als mit Mono geht, stresst das den Blankverband, die Harze brechen auf und die einzelnen stärkst belasteten Fasern brechen dann auch sukzessive.
Bleibt man ein gut Stück darunter, geht sinniger um, löst Hänger über ein Wickelholz und vermeidet extreme Belastungen, halten die sicher zigfach länger und gehen ein Anglerleben nicht mehr kaputt, vorausgesetzt die sind exakt, gleichmäßig und gut verkleidet prodiziert.


----------

